# Should I stay or should I go?



## c.cloudwalker (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, simple question.

Some people here don't like my straight shooting ways. Others do. So I'm kinda curious how many want me gone and how many want me to stay...


----------



## paigew (May 9, 2012)

ahh, now you have that song in my head. I say stay


----------



## o hey tyler (May 9, 2012)

Why didn't you just post:


----------



## 12sndsgood (May 9, 2012)

Do you want to stay or do you want to go? 

There are allot of people here who are pretty gruff, but even those that are that way I still wind up learning things from. and for me, its the internet so i dont take it too seriosly or get butt hurt over remarks, but that's just me.


----------



## Steve5D (May 9, 2012)

I prefer an opinion that isn't coated in sugar and then dipped in chocolate sprinkles.

I've been a member of forums where one of the primary rules is "be nice".

I hate that rule...


----------



## Trever1t (May 9, 2012)

I like Turtles!!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 9, 2012)

Lol, I like the answers so far. Keep them coming.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 9, 2012)

People that dont like you need to go


----------



## spacefuzz (May 9, 2012)

seems like an odd thing to poll...


----------



## trcapro (May 9, 2012)

Opinions are like A$#holes, everyone has one. That being said, I'm all for people who are blunt about things and don't just sit around beating around the bush whether what you have to say is serious and important or just silly and comical.


----------



## sm4him (May 9, 2012)

Gotta admit, not the kinda thread I expected from someone like you.

You're right; you're a very straight shooter. A very opinionated straight shooter. And I don't mean "opinion" in a bad, or good, way. Just that when you HAVE an opinion, you're fairly blunt about it, and you don't really seem to care whether that hurts someone's little feelings or not. Sometimes I find you to be an arse. 
Other times, I find you to be quite knowledgeable, or humorous or insightful. Sometimes, I find you to be all those things.
But I NEVER saw you to be someone who gave a rat's behind what others thought of your comments.

So, I find myself wondering: If the poll results said "go," would it matter? Would you actually go because a bunch of forum strangers said to (some of whom's absences might be far more celebrated by the majority)...or would you stay anyway just to spite them all?

Or, is this just like flipping a coin--it doesn't really MATTER which side it lands on, because either way, you suddenly know what YOU want to do.

Meh...I'll go ahead and answer. Stick around. It adds interest.


----------



## mjhoward (May 9, 2012)

Ask SabrinaO!


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 9, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Why didn't you just post:



Too Funny


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 9, 2012)

You should stay.


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 9, 2012)




----------



## kundalini (May 9, 2012)

You need an Option *C..........

*don't-give-a-phuque-one-way-or-the-other


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 9, 2012)

kundalini said:


> You need an Option *C..........
> 
> *don't-give-a-phuque-one-way-or-the-other



You are quite right. How can I fix that? Lol.

And you win first prize for best answer


----------



## hopdaddy (May 9, 2012)

Chris...You are an A$$ Hole.......And although I am "Straight ", I do like A$$ holes .   I think you should stick around . "Birds of a feather " sort of thing . LMAO !



    All joking put aside, people need to be told the truth about their work ,if that hurts for a while ,oh well ,"Grow-up"! we may not enjoyed the discipline we received ,from parents ,but, it did cause us to respect them ,NO?


----------



## Derrel (May 9, 2012)

Stay. We need some salt around here.


----------



## pgriz (May 9, 2012)

I say stay.  But if you want to go, then go.  Either way, honest opinions are better than saccarine insincerity.  One learns more with "you screwed up, and here's how" than "attaboy!".


----------



## nmoody (May 9, 2012)

kundalini said:


> You need an Option *C..........
> 
> *don't-give-a-phuque-one-way-or-the-other



Yup this


----------



## Trever1t (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 9, 2012)

I see Picasso in your signature. Perhaps you should just Gogh.


----------



## fokker (May 9, 2012)

If the likes of you and gsgary left then this place would continue to turn towards some rainbows and flowers and kitty-cats holding hands love-land where nobody can tell you that your pictures stink gosh-darn it, and if you have c&c to give then it better be positive or else the tears will come out because of you internet meanies. Makes me want to throw up, I want to see people weeping in pits of despair because they got told their ****ty pictures suck, instead of the people telling them their pictures suck getting chased out by a gang of angry over-emotional MWAC's.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 9, 2012)

I say stay! Anyone that doesn't like it, can leave!  (of course there are those that would love to see me go too! lol!)


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 9, 2012)

You should already know my opinion on this as I've been fairly consistent in my critique of people that can't take critique.  That said....


----------



## Lowrider (May 9, 2012)

trcapro said:
			
		

> Opinions are like A$#holes, everyone has one. That being said, I'm all for people who are blunt about things and don't just sit around beating around the bush whether what you have to say is serious and important or just silly and comical.



Opinions are like A$#holes, everyone has one, and mine is the only one that doesn't stink. 

You left off the best part!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 9, 2012)

stay and avoid the critique/gallery section


----------



## LizardKing (May 9, 2012)

C'mon man, it shouldn't matter if people here want you to leave or stay... We ALL need to receive hard critiques to our work... 
When someone posts pictures for critique, they should be prepared to receive all kind of feedback... Otherwise it would be boring and not very helpful for our learning and improvement.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 9, 2012)

fokker said:
			
		

> If the likes of you and gsgary left then this place would continue to turn towards some rainbows and flowers and kitty-cats holding hands love-land where nobody can tell you that your pictures stink gosh-darn it, and if you have c&c to give then it better be positive or else the tears will come out because of you internet meanies. Makes me want to throw up, I want to see people weeping in pits of despair because they got told their ****ty pictures suck, instead of the people telling them their pictures suck getting chased out by a gang of angry over-emotional MWAC's.



The cat thing is more TPF  guy than TPF mom...


----------



## cgipson1 (May 9, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*MEOWWWW!*


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 9, 2012)

Hahahaha....


----------



## IByte (May 9, 2012)

Then who is going to make cool random forum polls like this one?  I say stay.


----------



## IByte (May 9, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> MEOWWWW! <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8113"/>



That cat is down right spooky ><


----------



## manaheim (May 9, 2012)

This looks like one of those childish cries for attention which really seems to be outside of your general character, so I have to believe it's some kind of a joke.

If it's not... 

Of all the people here on TPF that have an issue with me, personally, _none_ have demonstrated it with more venom than you have.  Your posts to me publicly are sarcastic and unpleasant... your posts to me privately are venomous, insulting and viscious.  None of your comments are constructive, and as far as I can tell all you want to do is just hurt my feelings as badly as you possibly can.  I think you're really a jerk.  Or a drunk.  I'm not sure which.

I think you should stay.

For however I may feel about you personally, you're (as far as I can tell) a true artist.  TPF needs to have people like you around.

It doesn't excuse your lobbing firebombs of bull**** at folks, but meh... people are who they are.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 9, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Yeah, simple question.
> 
> Some people here don't like my straight shooting ways. Others do. So I'm kinda curious how many want me gone and how many want me to stay...



Since you asked.

You've been pretty unpleasant to me - and not about pictures - and I generally ignore you, not because you're stupid but because you use the excuse of being truthful to be unpleasant.
I've seen this behavior in other places on the internet, people being a$$holes and then begging off with the 'just telling the truth' stuff and 'I'm a straight-shooter.'

No, you're a loud mouth who attempts to use his experience to make other people feel bad.
I guess you're feeling uncertain about how you've behaved and you need some ass-patting to feel comfortable.

OK, people love you, now you can go back to being an Internet bully.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 9, 2012)

You know this is some site.... Only here can you be called out for being a drunk by so many who have never been the same room with you. I have never seen so many call another out fro being a drunk as I have here. It's crazy.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 9, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> You know this is some site.... Only here can you be called out for being a drunk by so many who have never been the same room with you. I have never seen so many call another out fro being a drunk as I have here. It's crazy.




I can't tell when people are drunk over the Internet, but I certainly can tell when they are being vicious or stupid.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 9, 2012)

Or exuberant or loud or opinionated or chafing....it's all the same and it all is meaningless...the only people who are important and who count  are your family.


----------



## DScience (May 9, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, simple question.
> ...



Good job!


----------



## cguron (May 9, 2012)

Cloudwalker, you are a free man. you make your own decisions. if you think you should go. Go away.


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 9, 2012)

I happen to be drunk at the moment, so I voted go.  

If I was sober, I probably would have voted that I couldn't care less, except that you didn't give us that option.

If you don't want to be here, stop coming.  Honestly, it is not that complicated.  So, basically, if you are wondering if the forum will go to hell because you stop posting, it won't.  

I agree with the previous post.  This is a quest for validation of a some misguided feeling of self importance.  

In the few years I have been a part of this forum, about the only people who were a noticable absence and resulted in a thread about them were a few of the females who happened to have cute avatar pics.  

From your recent postings, you just completely changed careers.  I can understand a bit of uncertainty at this point, but the this is a bit silly.  Heck, it's just an online forum.


----------



## gsgary (May 10, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:
			
		

> Yeah, simple question.
> 
> Some people here don't like my straight shooting ways. Others do. So I'm kinda curious how many want me gone and how many want me to stay...



I say stay because you tell it how it is like me and couldnt give a **** what others think, if they cant take it they should go


----------



## gsgary (May 10, 2012)

mjhoward said:
			
		

> Ask SabrinaO!



In the end i kept getting likes off Sabrina at first she wanted to kill me


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 10, 2012)

IByte said:


> Then who is going to make cool random forum polls like this one?  I say stay.



You are now my favorite answer, lol, as this was nothing more than a stupid little poll after listening to the song...

No, I was not going to go or stay because of it. Just a little bit of fun. Some people take this place just a bit too seriously. As they do themselves I guess.

Anyway, thank you all for playing. I'll try and come up with some more cool random polls


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

Good Deal. I need to make sure that I am able to wish you a Happy New Year for 2013.


----------



## Overread (May 10, 2012)

kundalini said:


> You need an Option *C..........
> 
> *don't-give-a-phuque-one-way-or-the-other



I fixed it and added the missing votes from it not being enabled when the others were put up.


----------



## jake337 (May 10, 2012)

For some odd reason I thought this song fits.









I say stay


----------



## Overread (May 10, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> > If the likes of you and gsgary left then this place would continue to turn towards some rainbows and flowers and kitty-cats holding hands love-land where nobody can tell you that your pictures stink gosh-darn it, and if you have c&c to give then it better be positive or else the tears will come out because of you internet meanies.
> ...


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Good Deal. I need to make sure that I am able to wish you a Happy New Year for 2013.



2013???????  Girl, I could be dead by then :lmao:

But if I go, I'll make sure and send you my email address. Just in case I'm still alive


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 10, 2012)

Overread said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > You need an Option *C..........
> ...



   :thumbup:


----------



## elizabethysmom (May 24, 2012)

Stay....it takes all kinds.  How boring would life be if we were all the same.


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 16, 2012)

Don't let the virtual door hit you in your arse on your way out, Pablo.  How's that go...out with the old, in with the new


----------



## mishele (Jun 17, 2012)

Cloudy....you so silly!!


----------

